# I wanna see all everyones black and red german shepherds! :)



## CaitlinGaleski (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey everybody! I wanna see your black and red shepherds. From them as a puppy to grown up or just as an adult! Lets see your baby or babies! Also could everyone include how much they weigh!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Whiskey - 80lbs at a year old 



































Wiva - 60lbs at 10 months (she's probably more Black/Tan)


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

*Stella Bella*


Stella is 55.2lbs and 1 year old


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

take a look at my avatar. Loki weighs 88 lbs.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

You can see mine in this thread (I just posted them 2 days ago and it's too many to post again) 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...tures/172160-then-now-pictures-your-dogs.html


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love black and reds!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> You can see mine in this thread (I just posted them 2 days ago and it's too many to post again)
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...tures/172160-then-now-pictures-your-dogs.html


Here ya go, it's not at all hard to do. You just go to your original post with all the pictures, click "quote," copy everything you quoted, and then paste it in the new thread. It will paste everything with the appropriate .html to show the pictures.

Like this:


GSDAlphaMom said:


> Here goes..
> 
> Moses
> 
> ...


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

My two ambassadors to the GSD breed.....Total GSDs.

















**Drago von Huerta Hof ScH3, kkl1 V-rated* RIP*









**Baby Cuervo 6 1/2mos old.**








**Young Cuervo 2yrs old V-3 ScH3, kkl1**








*Adult Cuervo 3 1/2 yrs old VA ScH3, kkl1-lbz* RIP*

Both these dogs are forever in my heart....


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie is mostly black with red highlights. LOL! He's about 87 lbs.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Kira at 3 months:*










*Kira at 5 months:*


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Koda is the reddest dog I have ever seen, he is almost mahogany in color

















Odin r.i.p.

















Zeus r.i.p


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

We live in the forest, with the major native evergreen being the Ponderosa Pine. The needles are a deep orange on the roads and ground, and he is the exact same color when we walk. We've had people stop their cars and remark on it, LOL. 

Rocket nine weeks:









Around 5 months









The last few weeks (6months)


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l501/mwiacek10/th_Gunny.jpg


























http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l501/mwiacek10/Gunnyinsnow2.jpg
http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l501/mwiacek10/th_Gunnyinsnow.jpg


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Here is *Uzo von Huerta Hof @ 13mos old & BALD!*

















_*he is 18mos old now*_

*Unique (daughter of Inca von Huerta Hof)*


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Em! I had no idea I could do that!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful dogs everyone, thanks for sharing with us. :wub:


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Here is my Dooney



















I really need to get some more pics of her- she will be 11 months old on Christmas


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I love Black & Red GSDs.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

Here is my black and red girl!


----------



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm viewing from my phone and I can't post pictures. If you guys want check out my profile of my dog Oso. I think he is a hunk . But then again I'm probably bias lol.


----------



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

So i just found out how to post pics. This is Oso. 3 years old 80 pounds.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Keefer :wub:










This one I know is him at 6 weeks old










Picking him up at the airport










And the handsome boy now, he's 6 years old


----------



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Keefer :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, he sure is handsome!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

WascoGSD said:


> Wow, he sure is handsome!


Thanks. He gets that a lot. 

I forgot to mention weight, as the OP asked - Keef is usually in the 80-82 pound range. I think 80 pounds is his perfect weight, but he was actually 81-1/2 at his vet visit last week.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Sofie and Jack


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

*baby girl "Scout*"


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

*"Boss"* - Not quite as red as Scout... but a little bit in the face... at least when it is not covered in snow


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Another close up of Boss


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Mikko
10 weeks









Year and a half









Four years

















Six years, currently 74lbs


----------



## CaitlinGaleski (Nov 18, 2011)

I want to post a pic of my baby from my iPhone! Can anyone tell me how to? I tried to download the photobucket app but it wot let me. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I Wouldn't call Lucy black and red... more like tan, but here she is... 

Oh and she's about 72-74 pounds. It's been a while since I weighed here.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Paul, don't you know you can use a photo-shop program to make your dog look redder? Or feed olewo carrots


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I LOVE to watch the transformation our dogs go through from puppy to adult. Here is my Achilles...:wub:

@ 4 wks









11 wks...









5.5 months...









In October @ 9 months and still a ways to go...


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Lucy Dog said:


> I Wouldn't call Lucy black and red... more like tan, but here she is...



I think she's red! Mikko was registered black and red and he is lighter than she is. He gets darker in the winter and lighter in the summer.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Zeus at 1 1/2 years old. He weighs 91lbs and is 28 1/2" tall.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> Paul, don't you know you can use a photo-shop program to make your dog look redder? Or feed olewo carrots


Not too sure about the olewo carrots, but I can tell you regular baby carrots don't do much for pigment. This dog would pick a carrot over a steak and is still as tan as ever.

And shhhh! with the photoshopping the red. That's supposed to be a breeders secret.



I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I think she's red! Mikko was registered black and red and he is lighter than she is. He gets darker in the winter and lighter in the summer.


It might just be the pictures... if you saw her in person, you'd think she was tan. I've seen some red pigments before and they were all much darker than her.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok...heres a couple more...

*Carlos von Huerta Hof (Cuervo's brother).*









*Qora von Huerta Hof (Carlos's daughter)*









..._and yes the little girl (Hanna) is sun burned....I don't know WHY little girls think it's cool to be burned?!..._


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gunner just after a bath and brushed. I love this pic because his coat looks so shiny.









I love this picture.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Paul, don't you know you can use a photo-shop program to make your dog look redder? Or feed olewo carrots


I wouldn't know how to photo shop if my life depended on it. I about never figured out how to post photos on here! What I have noticed is my old cheap camera didn't pick up color as well as my new camera...which I only know how to use on a couple of settings, ha! That and I think the dogs color gets richer as they mature. They are never that 'red' as babies.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I used to give it to Odin as treats when he was a little pup. Koda hates anything vegetable, he buried a couple of carrots that I gave him when he first got here. I don't know what Olewo is.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I think the "color & pigment" changes in this breed is remarkable...for all varients of coat colors...black & reds & sables in particular.
Here is one example on how "color & pigment" changes.....same dog, 3 different ages.









**Uzo von Huerta Hof 11wks old**
















**Uzo von Huerta Hof 5 1/2mos old**
















*Uzo von Huerta Hof 13mos old**
*sorry for duplicate pics...just wanting to show the changes that can occur in red & black puppies....*

_







_
**Bacardi (Pascha X Karma puppy)**
_Already...good color & pigment for the age. _


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Amaretto von Huerta Hof. Her color is perfect to me. :wub:

16 weeks










17 weeks


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

hello everyone! so much beautiful dogs in one place!

but that black masked guy Achilles is - wow (i mean WOW)!!:laugh:

i love that 11weeks picture.:wub:


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

hattifattener said:


> hello everyone! so much beautiful dogs in one place!
> 
> but that black masked guy Achilles is - wow (i mean WOW)!!:laugh:
> 
> i love that 11weeks picture.:wub:


Thanks! He is my VERY special baby boy!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

This is my avatar pic. It is bittersweet for me to look @ it b/c it was one of the last pics taken w my boy Dakota. His spine was a mess w disc herniations & spondylosis. He lost the ability to use his back legs – again. I made the hard decision & sent him to the bridge the next morning. He was 11 years old. 











I posted this pic of Rumi last week, but it’s the only recent pic I have of her. I'm not a very good picture taker. She is very red & very shiny. She shimmers in the sunshine.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.  I'm sure you gave him a wonderful life. He was beautiful... And your Rumi is just a doll!!


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

*Odi had never seen frozen water...*


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

He has red in the back of his head and the backs of his ears are also red but you can't really see it in these photos. I will try to post better ones later.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

:wub: I love Black and Reds! Zira is more just a regular tan, but Duke is VERY red! 

Duke




























I love seeing all the pictures in this thread! All very beautiful dogs! Black and reds and dark sables are absolutely gorgeous! Definitely my favorite coat colors!


----------



## zorroGSD (Jan 24, 2012)

All the pictures posted are awesome!!! I love GSDs! This is my baby boy Zorro. He is now 13weeks.


----------

